# yahoo.ie and yahoo.com 2 people with same email address just different ending?



## shesells (19 Aug 2009)

Am totally confused at the moment and don't know if it's a yahoo issue or a Monster.com issue.

My yahoo address is X.Y@yahoo.ie (X and Y being forename and surname) and has been for years. Yesterday I started getting emails thanking me for registering with Monster and uploading my resume. I then started getting emails from other jobs source (all US) that I requested when I joined Monster.

Now the thing is, I didn't join Monster yesterday. I think I may have done in the past but from a different email address.

So tried to log in with my yahoo.ie address and couldn't, so checked the mail and saw it was addressed to x.y@yahoo.com. Tried that and had to click the forgot password button. That sent an email addressed to the .com address, which landed in my inbox. Re-set password and found CV of American woman with all her info, she does share my name.

From what I can see on yahoo, it's not possible to have a .com and .ie address with the same username so I'm confused. Did the other woman put in a wrong email? Is this connected to email lists being hacked? Or is yahoo now allowing duplication of addresses whereby two people can have the same username with one being .ie and the other .com - this could lead to all sorts of complications! Have tried emailing x.y@yahoo.com from my work email and it does go to my inbox.

I've contacted Monster to let them know it's not me, should probably contact Yahoo as well.

Anyone else encounter something like this?


----------



## jhegarty (19 Aug 2009)

Sounds like she miss typed her email address.


----------



## shesells (19 Aug 2009)

But it's the email on her cv and on her profile!


----------



## jhegarty (19 Aug 2009)

Some people are just that stupid.


----------



## MANTO (19 Aug 2009)

jhegarty said:


> some people are just that stupid.


 
hehe


----------



## Emiso (22 Aug 2009)

Might work to your advantage if you get a job offer out of it !!!


----------



## ITzPluToZz (23 Oct 2020)

Same problem with me... I had a .com account from when I was a lot younger... as well as a .ie  but for some reason whenever i log into my .com account I get logged into my .ie account and any emails sent to the .com account does not get changed


----------



## vandriver (23 Oct 2020)

I have a not very common Christian/Surname combination but have had about 6 different people mistakenly using my email address when signing up for stuff.
Funnily enough,all Americans!


----------

